# Corporate Survival The Zombie Apocalypse



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Corporate Survival The Zombie Apocalypse, is the second book in a series depicting the ongoing battle between survival and extinction after TEOTWAWKI. This series allows you to follow along with a group of like minded people who have joined together to form a corporation for their mutual survival.

Synopsys

Unlike other nations that have collapsed in the past the United States was different in one major way. Over half the population were dependant on their government for their survival. Small family farms were all but extinct, giving way to Big Agra. Leaving just three days of food in the pipeline for over three hundred million people.
After the collapse of the United States the Free Shit Army turned on their masters. Tens of millions found out they were unable to provide for themselves after generations of dependency. When the welfare and handouts stopped, the FSA fled the inner cities, laying siege on those who were prepared and self-sufficient. Their hunger drove them like a swarm of locusts laying waste to the countryside devouring everything. Leaving nothing in their wake, not even the dead. Their overwhelming numbers combined with their desperation to feed, proved too much for even the most hardened prepper. It was only a matter of time before the Horde Army would reach the compound at SURVinc.

Corporate Survival The Zombie Apocalypse will be available FREE on Kindle for a limited time only.

Corporate Survival Book 2 The Zombie Apocalypse, by C. T. Horner. The second Book in our series has just been released on Kindle. And will be available FREE sometime during our Launch period, so check for dates. Due to the overwhelming support for Corporate Survival the first book in our series, it has been decided to release Book 2 early. As an added bonus and in appreciation for our readers support the first chapter of Book 3 is included FREE.

Sneak peak inside: Corporate Survival Book 2 The Zombie Apocalypse, by C. T. Horner.

Stan Perkins put the Piper Super Cub into a slow turn, over the small hamlet of Conroy. He wanted to take a closer look at the mob looting the buildings that hadn't already been set on fire.
(Snip)
As the Cub circled the grizzly scene below, Stan decided that he had seen all he dared to endure. Poor Misses Tucker she is a kind-hearted soul and she doesn't deserve to be violated like this! Stan thought as he considered diving his plane into the lot of them, ending Ethel Tucker's suffering and killing the monsters that were responsible.
But then he remembered his own wife and realized that that murderous mob below would soon be at his own door. 
(Snip)
When the plane was fueled-up and the all of the unnecessary parts removed, Stan had Ellen bundle herself and the baby up as much as possible. "It's gonna be cold," he announced, as he spun the tail around by hand.
(Snip)
Stan shimmied into his insulated work coveralls and pulled his wool hat down over his ears. He slowly turned the prop by hand and, when it was where he wanted it, Stan laid his gloves on the yoke and his 38-Special in the pilot's seat.
(Snip)
The tiny Cub, with its precious cargo, took off from the driveway without a hitch.
They were soon soaring into the sky, on their way to Stevensville and the safety of the Government FEMA camp.
(Snip)
Stan tapped the fuel gauges again and both remained steady on "E." He had been flying low to avoid a headwind, but now, decided to climb to get some altitude and buy some time for the inevitable landing well short of Stevensville.
(Snip)
The little plane touched down as if on a feather bed and slowly coasted to a stop.
"Are we in Stevensville?" Ellen asked excitedly.
Stan could not answer her because his attention was on the armed men running at them. "I'm sorry," was all he managed to say as he pulled the 38-revolver from under his butt. Stan had already decided that he wasn't gonna let them rape his wife ‒ no matter what he had to do ‒ and his heart sunk as he contemplated what he HAD to do next.
His hands trembled as he cocked the gun, in anticipation of the unthinkable.

Corporate Survival Book 2 The Zombie Apocalypse, by C. T. Horner. 
Link to Amazon Kindle store:
Amazon.com: Corporate Survival - The Zombie Apocalypse eBook: C.T. Horner: Kindle Store

If you missed Corporate Survival the first book in the series it is also available at a discounted rate on Kindle in the Amazon store.
Link:
Amazon.com: Corporate Survival eBook: C.T. Horner: Kindle Store


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Damn it. I want to know if he shot her...don't have a Kindle but it sounds like a good read.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

You don't need a Kindle to enjoy books on Kindle.
Follow link to FREE Kindle AP for your PC.

Amazon.com: Kindle for PC - Read Kindle eBooks on your PC

PS. You can read a free sample of the book by following the link I provided in the original post. In it you will have the answer to your question.

CT Horner.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey thanks! I downloaded it, now I just have to find my credit card. :shock:


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

FREE-FREE-FREE-FREE-FREE-FREE-FREE-FREE-FREE-FREE-FREE-FREE-FREE-FREE-FREE-FREE-FREE :-D
This week only from 8-14-03 to 8-18-03

Corporate Survival the Zombie Apocalypse by C.T. Horner, the second book in the series is available exclusively in the Kindle Store. FREE THIS WEEK ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Link:
Amazon.com: Corporate Survival - The Zombie Apocalypse eBook: C.T. Horner: Kindle Store


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Mr. Horner, you have PM. :-D


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Wrong thread. Sorry.
CT


----------

